# Prop Welders Mask



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is my latest mask! It's based off of a splicer mask from the video game bioshock. I'm planning on using it for a mad scientist scene this year.



























This shot, seems familiar...









Is my hair Crazy enough?

Anyway, Let me know what you guys think. Its good to be back.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice work, D. Glad to see ya' back.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, that's pretty neat. Is it mache and hot glue?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great work Draik!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! That's pretty cool. And great idea.  fantastic job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great, nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fabulous in that mask The crazy hair is perfect for a mad scientist - or mad welder, for that matter.

Nicely done, and good to see you posting


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

aquariumreef said:


> Yeah, that's pretty neat. Is it mache and hot glue?


its acually all foam and hotglue. I used foamcore for the base and craft foam for what you see.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work Draik!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Have you ever seen or played Fallout 3 and 4? Another good source of mask ideas like yours.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I can't believe that is made out of foam!!! Wow, that is so cool! By the way, you have GREAT eyes....very, very intense!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lord Homicide said:


> Have you ever seen or played Fallout 3 and 4? Another good source of mask ideas like yours.


I haven't Played them, but I hope to sometime. I love the whole feel of games like them.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I can't believe that is made out of foam!!! Wow, that is so cool! By the way, you have GREAT eyes....very, very intense!


Thanks, lol not often I'm told my eyes are intense!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great D!!!

Your skills are improving and it really shows in this prop. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*D it looks very nice. You might like this part of The Devil's Rejects.*


----------

